# Square Drive vs Phillips Drive Screws????



## pataya1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I have to say I'm switching to all square drive screws very soon here once I run out of Phillips Screws.

I put of 10 sheets of 1/2 inch hardibacker cement board up in a bathroom and the rest putting up drywall. 
I've always used Phillips drywall screws and Phillips head cement board screws.

After breaking 10 impact rated Phillips Bits, A friend handed me a 200 count box of Square drive screws and 1 Bit.

Would'nt you know I put every screw in and that bit is still good.

I always stayed away from square drive because I thought they wouldn't fit properly in the screws because obviously screws are made very inexpensively. I figured a loose fit would strip the screw terribly and just waste a ton of time.

But Square drive is the way to go for me. I'm incredibly impressed.

Brings my costs down too from constantly buying packs of phillips head bits. 

What are your opinions on Square drive vs. Phillips Head

Philip


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you think about changing screws or bits? I dont know many tapers who carry a square bit.


----------



## pataya1 (Jan 20, 2014)

I've used Generic all the way to Hitachi, and Master Force, which held up the longest.

But that square drive really works great.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Seems it would be a bit slower to load?


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

I've screwed off 600 board houses before with 1 Phillips bit and had no problems with it deforming or stripping out screws. I've also found the impact bits to be a waste. They seem to just snap when driving a screw. I use the good ol' #2 Phillips from dewalt.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I use the #2 reduced Phillips tips and have never broken on myself. If I was the finisher coming in behind and had to find a square tip bit to set screws I would be pissed. I always carry a screwdriver in my pocket to drive in screws that are hanging.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Interesting, a square headed bugle? I've used finish screws with a square head, but never a drywall screw. I always used Grabber #2's for drywall. Hardi board is a tough product, and I would use what they recommend for warranty purposes.


----------

